# Garage shelving ideas



## koodawg (Dec 6, 2010)

I currently have some retail 2' x 4' x 6' storage shelves (erector set type) lining my garage walls. They've served well enough but now it's time for me to improve. I've included a photo to illustrate.

What I intend to do is to basically hang a similar type of shelving from the ceiling, rather than have it stand on the floor. (Red dotted lines). They will only hang down about 3-3.5' or so from the (10') ceiling. That way it'll leave 6.5-7' clearance below. This will give more room for 1) elbow room to walk around cars and 2) more room for more important stuff! Also the same "system" can be used to create storage above the garage door.

I've searched online for shelving ideas and what comes up is all the retail storage shelving crap. Not interested in that.

I'm looking for ideas for some good materials to use. For hanging these I am thinking of this angled galvanized metal with holes that is used to hang overhead garage doors. This will be easy enough to attach lengths of it to the ceiling joists/rafters and then hang the shelving from it.

My question is what to use for the rectangular shelving brackets and vertical members. I am thinking of using an angled steel, maybe 1/16". The angles would form nice rectangles 2' x 4' which will nicely hold the shelf material. Be it plywood or some kind of heavy duty wire mesh so I can see through it. It may be that a wire mesh would require a little more support, maybe a few more cross members underneath. The same 1/16" angle could be used for the vertical members.

The only thing with this 1/16" angled metal is that it will require a good bit of cutting and welding. I don't think I'm up for all that. I'd like to find something a little easier to build.

So I'm looking for some ideas for materials for these shelves I want to build. I need something a little easier to assemble. Something that I can cut and it'll assemble together in the forms that I need.

I don't think Home Depot carries this angled galvanized metal with holes, but I'll have to check again. And what about a heavy wire mesh for the actual shelf? What do I need to look for?

I appreciate any ideas you can share.

Update: This: http://www.onrax.com/ is sorta the idea I'm talking about. Only this is way more than I intend to spend and also they only allow a single shelf where as I intend to have multiple.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"koodawg": Check online into places such as "Fastenal", "McMaster-Carr", or maybe even "Grainger". These places sell angle iron with pre-stamped holes and pre-stamped slots. You can build almost any configuration you want out of them. The cost factor may be a bit higher than what you had in mind, but: They are easy to work with, are very strong once put together, and the last thing you want six months from now would be- - -sagging shelving. Been there, have had that. Also: Determine approximately how much weight you will be adding to your ceiling joist, you may want to add "runners" on top of, and perpendicular to the ceiling joist to help support the weight, rather than attach one leg to one joist.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=155500&id=595657178

koodawg -

I used chains to support the shelves in my garage (man cave). They're super strong. Even fully loaded, I can do pull-ups from them and they don't budge. Check out the album. Might give you some ideas. They're just 3/4" ply reinforced with 2x4 frame. The knotty alder crown covers the 2x4's for cosmetic appeal.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on where you live, if you have a Menard's, they sell the shelving units you are looking for.


----------

